# Can static holds replicate the upper back/trap stimulation that deadlifts provide?



## Stewart14 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok, so deadlifts work the upper back/traps through isometric resistance correct?  So let's say I want to focus on squats for a while and take out deads to save my lower back, but I love the upper back stimulation that deads provide me. 

Can static barbell holds provide the same type of results for the traps and upper back as a regular deadlift does, or is it just more complex than that?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Aug 4, 2011)

no


----------



## pebble (Aug 4, 2011)

yes!

Essential your upper back musculature is isometricly contracting to stabilize the humerus and allowing the humerus to pendulate as the torso extends. Even the lower back is really only used as to stabilize/transfer the load that the humerus is holding, thus it is primarily isometricly contracting (if you have proper form). The primary movers, concentric contractions, are occurring in the lower body (glutes, hamstrings, hip flexors).

But an exercise that would be great for what you are looking for his above the knee snatch grip rack pulls.  You will essentially be thrusting your hips for glute activation, but the snatch grip lowers the weight you can handle lowering the stress on the lower back.  It also helps you to get a better contraction in your upper back.  Try flexing your back in the snatch grip vs. regular grip position right now.  You will notice the difference.


----------



## MDR (Aug 4, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> Ok, so deadlifts work the upper back/traps through isometric resistance correct? So let's say I want to focus on squats for a while and take out deads to save my lower back, but I love the upper back stimulation that deads provide me.
> 
> Can static barbell holds provide the same type of results for the traps and upper back as a regular deadlift does, or is it just more complex than that?


 
No they can't provide the same results.  The Deadlift is a superior movement for upper back.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2011)

Why not do romanians instead of regular deads, the weight will be considerably less so the CNS rape is lower but you still get the same benefits.


----------



## pete26 (Aug 5, 2011)

No...but rack pulls might do it


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 6, 2011)

I like rack pulls.  I mean a dead is a dead but with rack pulls you can still use heavier weight.  And you can hold it.  Basically, you still get to mess around with heavy weight.  I tell people to make sure they keep everything activated.  Shoulders up don't let them roll forward, hold the weight up.


----------



## mlc308 (Aug 6, 2011)

Try "T Bar Rows"  Unsupported.  When done properly, they don't effect the lower back and they hit the upper back very well.


----------



## LAM (Aug 7, 2011)

those two exercises are not even remotely similar, the mechanics of them are totally different.

but performing static holds will surely save your low back due to the substantial decreased ROM of the exercise


----------

